# Lone WOlf Barrel



## K Bob (Sep 17, 2007)

Tried out my LWD 9mm barrel in my Glock 23
and it worked without a hitch with my reloads.

My wife also shot the G23 with the 40 S&W
and now she wants one. Oh well I guess two
Glocks are better than one.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

> Oh well I guess two
> Glocks are better than one.


Yup...and 3 is better than 2.

I've toyed with the idea of picking one up for my G19.

But then I'd have to get one for the G26...then the 21SF would be miffed.

Heck, I may still do it, so I can reload lead.

A heck of a lot cheaper than FMJ.


----------

